# cold smoking mackerel



## jakeseddon (Jun 11, 2009)

hi, 
    i want to cold smoke some mackerel as there are loads about at the moment but im need some help. Firstly do i need to brine or cure the fish and if so does anyone have a recipe for it, and how long do you suggest to cold smoke them, im using a smoke daddy in an old wardrobe so the temperature inside is quite low. i dont think the mackerel will need to keep for long and will be refrigerated untill eaten. any help would be great. 
thankyou.


----------

